# Best deepthroater?



## 32bulkcycle (Mar 18, 2012)

Ive seen sarah vandella deepthroat down to the balls and take some of the balls too. Is there any other porn star out there who can do this or is even better at deepthroating?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 19, 2012)

She's the best I've seen haha. Belladona is good too if you don't mind the face..


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 19, 2012)

Azza can go past the balls and lick choad.
Again if you can get past the face.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Azza can go past the balls and lick choad.
> Again if you can get past the face.



You do have small penis……..


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 19, 2012)

LIAR!!! You said it was the biggest one you had seen all day!!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> LIAR!!! You said it was the biggest one you had seen all day!!



Only saw one that day, you were hung like a cheerio…...


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 19, 2012)

I may not touch the bottom but I lay a beating on the sides


----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ this thread is all useless without pics!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I may not touch the bottom but I lay a beating on the sides



I will suck your cock, i can always wash my mouth out but can you grow a new cock?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> ^^ this thread is all useless without pics!



D-Lats cock wasnt worth taking a picture of, and he says he doesnt sell to faggots, hypocrite


----------



## 32bulkcycle (Mar 19, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> She's the best I've seen haha. Belladona is good too if you don't mind the face..




I actually like belladonnas face. Theres so many porn scenes that say "deepthroat" and then the girl only gets it down like halfway. Its BS


----------



## 32bulkcycle (Mar 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Azza can go past the balls and lick choad.
> Again if you can get past the face.




Never heard of Azza. Where can u find vids of her?


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 19, 2012)

Heather Hunter


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 19, 2012)

32bulkcycle said:


> Never heard of Azza. Where can u find vids of her?


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 19, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Heather Hunter




this


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 19, 2012)

seriously i cannot ever attach gifs on here anymore with this new layout wtf.. always says "Remote file is too large"

heres what i was trying to post http://i.nahraj.to/f/2an.gif


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


>



maybe he just has a retractable cock


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 20, 2012)

Gianna michaels is pretty good at it


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 20, 2012)

32bulkcycle said:


> Ive seen sarah vandella deepthroat down to the balls and take some of the balls too. Is there any other porn star out there who can do this or is even better at deepthroating?




















I bet her daddy is proud of her.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 20, 2012)

32bulkcycle said:


> Ive seen sarah vandella deepthroat down to the balls and take some of the balls too. Is there any other porn star out there who can do this or is even better at deepthroating?



Vancouver is pretty good, and I'm speaking from from personal experience here, even tickles the balls with some tounge action!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 20, 2012)

My wife always says its too big to fit the whole thing. OOOOOkkkkkkkk. Lying to make me feel good again, I see.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 20, 2012)

I already listed Heather Hunter, but I `d like to add Marilyn Chambers, Christy Canyon and Traci Lords. Those old school(current when I first saw them) knew how to suck dick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 20, 2012)

Brianna Banks!!!


----------

